# I have no real reason for an AMA thread, AMA



## WW 635 (Mar 26, 2017)

Just like the title says


----------



## obliviousbeard (Mar 26, 2017)

Do you derive pleasure from being cummed inside? Who shot JFK? Where were you on 30th of February?


----------



## WW 635 (Mar 26, 2017)

obliviousbeard said:


> Do you derive pleasure from being cummed inside?


Only fags don't. 


> Who shot JFK?


@Dynastia 


> Where were you on 30th of February?


Your closet


----------



## Positron (Mar 26, 2017)

If you fap in the forest and there is no one around to hear you, do you make a sound?


----------



## Cthulu (Mar 26, 2017)

How much polonium does one need to ingest for a lethal dose. Asking for a friend.


----------



## WW 635 (Mar 26, 2017)

Positron said:


> If you fap in the forest and there is no one around to hear you, do you make a sound?


No, but why bother if no one is watching?


----------



## WW 635 (Mar 26, 2017)

Cthulhu said:


> How much polonium does one need to ingest for a lethal dose. Asking for a friend.


50 nanograms ingested or 10 nanograms inhaled.


----------



## Zarkov (Mar 26, 2017)

Do you agree that the mods doing AMA threads have no sense of humor and are self-righteous cucks ?


----------



## Cthulu (Mar 26, 2017)

What's the procedure for a coat hanger abortion? Post term?


----------



## WW 635 (Mar 26, 2017)

WhatNemesisMeans said:


> Do you agree that the mods doing AMA threads have no sense of humor and are self-righteous cucks ?


All mods have no sense of humour and are self-righteous cucks. Mod is actually being considered for a disorder in the ICD-11.



Cthulhu said:


> What's the procedure for a coat hanger abortion? Post term?


Use the coat hanger to open your Tor browser and hire Bitcoin bikers.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Mar 26, 2017)

Do trannies transcend history and the world?


----------



## WW 635 (Mar 26, 2017)

Ntwadumela said:


> Do trannies transcend history and the world?


Yes, for that is the only way to become an lolcow


----------



## Cthulu (Mar 26, 2017)

CricketVonChirp said:


> Use the coat hanger to open your Tor browser and hire Bitcoin bikers


ok thanks. That was useful info.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 26, 2017)

How come your mom lets you eat two wieners?


----------



## WW 635 (Mar 26, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> How come your mom lets you eat two wieners?


Skinless frankfurters and wieners are always straight - never curved. Always separated - never in links. When cooked, skinless don't split open - they retain flavory juices and food values. No peeling or waste. You eat every bit you buy.


----------



## HG 400 (Mar 26, 2017)

CricketVonChirp said:


> Just like the title says



Have you figured how to get in and out of my back door without setting off the shotgun rigged to it or are you getting in some other way I haven't considered? Because if it's the former I'm just going to take it down it's a needless hazard more than anything else at this point.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Mar 26, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> How come your mom lets you eat two wieners?



She is her mother.


----------



## WW 635 (Mar 26, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> Have you figured how to get in and out of my back door without setting off the shotgun rigged to it or are you getting in some other way I haven't considered? Because if it's the former I'm just going to take it down it's a needless hazard more than anything else at this point.


I stopped using the back door way before you set up the shotgun. May as well take it down for safety reasons.


----------



## DNJACK (Mar 26, 2017)

Not a question, but I would like to say you are lovely <3.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Mar 26, 2017)

What's Quebec like?


----------



## Bluebird (Mar 26, 2017)

What is the name of that quebecian music where they play the accordion and tap their feet?


----------



## WW 635 (Mar 26, 2017)

DNJACK said:


> Not a question, but I would like to say you are lovely <3.


Ditto, babe <3



Kiwi Jeff said:


> What's Quebec like?


Both the architecture and landscape are beautiful. Also, we have milk in a bag. Best nation on Earth.


----------



## DNJACK (Mar 26, 2017)

Bluebird said:


> What is the name of that quebecian music where they play the accordion and tap their feet?


the rigodon


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Mar 26, 2017)

CricketVonChirp said:


> Also, we have milk in a bag.


How does that work?


----------



## WW 635 (Mar 26, 2017)

Kiwi Jeff said:


> How does that work?


----------



## Zarkov (Mar 26, 2017)

Are you a fan of Marc Labreche ?

Also unrelated to the above, what do the words "abbo fucker" mean ?

Also kudos because your thread is shaping up to be way more entertaining than the other shitty AMA threads out there.


----------



## WW 635 (Mar 26, 2017)

WhatNemesisMeans said:


> Are you a fan of Marc Labreche ?


Yes, but don't judge. I really have no choice in the matter.



> Also unrelated to the above, what do the words "abbo fucker" mean ?


Not sure of the exact definition but wthat's what the raiding AFP team shouted at me when they found me under @Dynastia's bed.


----------



## Acceptable (Mar 26, 2017)

if you had to sleep with an official lolcow, who would you choose?


----------



## WW 635 (Mar 26, 2017)

acceptable said:


> if you had to sleep with an official lolcow, who would you choose?


Brianna Wu, in the hopes it would turn in to a political scandal that I can use to extort a new gaming system


----------



## Zarkov (Mar 26, 2017)

CricketVonChirp said:


> Yes, but don't judge. I really have no choice in the matter.


I'm not judging, I'm a fan too.


----------



## RI 360 (Mar 26, 2017)

If you're so good at doxing tell me what color lingerie I'm wearing in front of the east facing windows rn, PS doors unlocked.


----------



## DNJACK (Mar 26, 2017)

black, white, red or purple are the options.


----------



## Cthulu (Mar 26, 2017)

entropyseekswork said:


> If you're so good at doxing tell me what color lingerie I'm wearing in front of the east facing windows rn, PS doors unlocked.


lol your pegging me you tranny and it's none


----------



## WW 635 (Mar 26, 2017)

entropyseekswork said:


> If you're so good at doxing tell me what color lingerie I'm wearing in front of the east facing windows rn, PS doors unlocked.


1. You're naked. 2. You're in front of the west facing window. 3. I'm currently watching you peg @Cthulhu from the closet.



DNJACK said:


> black, white, red or purple are the options.


Those are bruises from the orgy and you know this. Quit being a smartass.


----------



## Rat Speaker (Mar 26, 2017)

Skateboard or rollerblade?? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Mar 26, 2017)

Are you having fun with this? Like, would you recommend this to someone?


----------



## Cthulu (Mar 26, 2017)

CricketVonChirp said:


> I'm currently watching you peg @Cthulhu from the closet.


Update your cam bae. It's a black dildo not white. jfc


----------



## WW 635 (Mar 26, 2017)

Rat Speaker said:


> Skateboard or rollerblade?? Asking for a friend.


Skateboard. Don't be a faggot.







Kiwi Jeff said:


> Are you having fun with this? Like, would you recommend this to someone?


Yes and yes.



Cthulhu said:


> Update your cam bae. It's a black dildo not white. jfc


I'll buy a new one with the money I make from selling you and @entropyseekswork's sex tape.


----------



## Cthulu (Mar 26, 2017)

CricketVonChirp said:


> I'll buy a new one with the money I make from selling you and @entropyseekswork's sex tape.


I wanna free copy


----------



## DNJACK (Mar 26, 2017)

nothing is for free in this dirty world


----------



## WW 635 (Mar 27, 2017)

Cthulhu said:


> I wanna free copy


lol no, record your sex tape yourself next time


DNJACK said:


> nothing is for free in this dirty world


Especially not that sandwich I made you. Put out or get out.


----------



## RK 672 (Mar 27, 2017)

Who is crazier: Todd Knisely or Michael Nuccitelli?


----------



## Cthulu (Mar 27, 2017)

CricketVonChirp said:


> ol no, record your sex tape yourself next time


perv


----------



## Coldgrip (Mar 27, 2017)

Do you prefer to show you dates the dark corner of the basement where you'll set up a shrine to them after the first date or during the first date?


----------



## Bogs (Mar 27, 2017)

Cricket or Baseball?


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Mar 27, 2017)

Why do you think meth makes my cum smell terrible?


----------



## WW 635 (Mar 27, 2017)

Ride said:


> Who is crazier: Todd Knisely or Michael Nuccitelli?


That's impossible to call at this point. The crazy never ends with these two. Their combined networks form one giant lolorganism. 



Coldgrip said:


> Do you prefer to show you dates the dark corner of the basement where you'll set up a shrine to them after the first date or during the first date?


Lol nice assuming I'm going to take them on a date first. 



Bogs said:


> Cricket or Baseball?


I'm obligated to select hockey regardless of whether it's an option or not. 



Morose_Obesity said:


> Why do you think meth makes my cum smell terrible?


Because meth makes everything smell terrible. Switch to cocaine.


----------



## DNJACK (Mar 27, 2017)

What do you think of cherries?


----------



## WW 635 (Mar 27, 2017)

DNJACK said:


> What do you think of cherries?


Cherry popping is weird. I would never want to fuck a virgin.


----------



## Rat Speaker (Mar 27, 2017)

Skirt or skort?


----------



## WW 635 (Mar 27, 2017)

Rat Speaker said:


> Skirt or skort?


Skirt... unless it's on a guy, then fuck off, tranny


----------



## DNJACK (Mar 27, 2017)

what about born-again virgins?


----------



## WW 635 (Mar 27, 2017)

DNJACK said:


> what about born-again virgins?


Even worse because they're Evangelical Christians who will demand I commit to a monogamous relationship for a period of no less than 2.5 years before an extended engagement which will then be followed by an overpriced wedding attended by people I don't know and then an awkward honeymoon where they recite Bible verses at me before putting out.


----------



## DNJACK (Mar 27, 2017)

ANd what about fucking-up a virgin?


----------



## Rat Speaker (Mar 27, 2017)

Chunky or smooth peanut butter?


----------



## Rat Speaker (Mar 27, 2017)

Manual or automatic transmission?


----------



## Rat Speaker (Mar 27, 2017)

Sorry for double posting.

Red or blue?


----------



## Rat Speaker (Mar 27, 2017)

Sorry for triple posting

Soccer, futbol or ice hockey?


----------



## WW 635 (Mar 27, 2017)

DNJACK said:


> ANd what about fucking-up a virgin?


Only if it cries.



Rat Speaker said:


> Chunky or smooth peanut butter?


Chunky for sandwich, smooth for toast.



Rat Speaker said:


> Manual or automatic transmission?


Manual is sexier but automatic is more practical in some cicumstances



Rat Speaker said:


> Sorry for double posting.
> 
> Red or blue?


No you're not... Red



Rat Speaker said:


> Sorry for triple posting
> 
> Soccer, futbol or ice hockey?


Hockey


----------



## DNJACK (Mar 27, 2017)

Oh it will cry.Hopefully it will cry blood.


----------



## Rat Speaker (Mar 27, 2017)

CricketVonChirp said:


> Chunky for sandwich, smooth for toast.


Could not agree more.


CricketVonChirp said:


> No you're not... Red


You are 100% correct.


----------



## NQ 952 (Mar 27, 2017)

will you be my friend


----------



## Cthulu (Mar 27, 2017)

LordKaT said:


> will you be my friend


lol noone likes you


----------



## Rat Speaker (Mar 27, 2017)

Was @Cthulhu smiling while he was being pegged?


----------



## WW 635 (Mar 27, 2017)

LordKaT said:


> will you be my friend


That depends on what's in it for me.



Rat Speaker said:


> Was @Cthulhu smiling while he was being pegged?


Guess you'll have to pay $29.99 to find out


----------



## Rat Speaker (Mar 27, 2017)

CricketVonChirp said:


> Guess you'll have to pay $29.99 to find ou


My bank statement shows the charge but the site said card declined. Can I speak to a floor manager?

Left handed or right?


----------



## WW 635 (Mar 27, 2017)

Rat Speaker said:


> My bank statement shows the charge but the site said card declined. Can I speak to a floor manager?
> 
> Left handed or right?


Yes, and ambidextrous


----------



## Rat Speaker (Mar 27, 2017)

CricketVonChirp said:


> Yes


Yes, I have a complaint I'd like to file. It seems my card was charged but not access was given. This is unacceptable! You claim to be a reputable source of pegging porn, yet I feel I have been given the run around. Can you please explain this to me good Sir or Madame?


CricketVonChirp said:


> ambidextrous


Pretty fucking cool. I can barely write legible with my good hand.


----------



## WW 635 (Mar 27, 2017)

Rat Speaker said:


> Yes, I have a complaint I'd like to file. It seems my card was charged but not access was given. This is unacceptable! You claim to be a reputable source of pegging porn, yet I feel I have been given the run around. Can you please explain this to me good Sir or Madame?


I see you only made a one time donation of $2.99 via PayPal. $29.99 gets you @Cthulhu and @entropyseekswork video, while for $2.99 @Ride and I will make a visit to your mother, with her favourite candies, to sit down and talk with her about your online activities. You should really have checked what you were purchasing.


----------



## Coldgrip (Mar 27, 2017)

or


----------



## Rat Speaker (Mar 27, 2017)

CricketVonChirp said:


> while for $2.99 @Ride and I will make a visit to your mother, with her favourite candies, to sit down and talk with her about your online activities. You should really have checked what you were purchasing.


I think my Mother is about to be unpleasantly surprised...


----------



## DNJACK (Mar 27, 2017)

Rat Speaker said:


> I think my Mother is about to be unpleasantly surprised...


dude, favorite candies


----------



## RI 360 (Mar 27, 2017)

Rat Speaker said:


> I think my Mother is about to be unpleasantly surprised...


for $5.99 I'll murder her before Cricket can tell her your secrets.


----------



## Rat Speaker (Mar 27, 2017)

CricketVonChirp said:


> I see you only made a one time donation of $2.99 via PayPal. $29.99 gets you @Cthulhu and @entropyseekswork video, while for $2.99 @Ride and I will make a visit to your mother, with her favourite candies, to sit down and talk with her about your online activities. You should really have checked what you were purchasing.


Can you just prorate this I'm good for the money I swear!


----------



## WW 635 (Mar 27, 2017)

Coldgrip said:


> or


----------



## WW 635 (Mar 27, 2017)

Rat Speaker said:


> Can you just prorate this I'm good for the money I swear!


I can but with a 250% interest rate


----------



## Rat Speaker (Mar 27, 2017)

CricketVonChirp said:


> I can but with a 250% interest rate


Damn it. Why did I just buy a new truck.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Mar 27, 2017)

Why did you put your AMA in General Discussion?


----------



## WW 635 (Mar 27, 2017)

Kiwi Jeff said:


> Why did you put your AMA in General Discussion?


Because Deep Thoughts would be too intense.


----------



## Cthulu (Mar 27, 2017)

I just want to get pegged wtf


----------



## Cthulu (Mar 27, 2017)

Rat Speaker said:


> Was @Cthulhu smiling while he was being pegged?


yes


----------



## Cthulu (Mar 27, 2017)

not sorry for double posting


----------



## Rat Speaker (Mar 27, 2017)

Cthulhu said:


> not sorry for double posting


Why would you be?


----------



## Rat Speaker (Mar 27, 2017)

Only niggers, Jews, or furry fucks are sorry for double posting.


----------



## Rat Speaker (Mar 27, 2017)

Sorry for the double post.


----------



## WW 635 (Mar 27, 2017)

Rat Speaker said:


> Sorry for the double post.


Furry fuck


----------



## Cthulu (Mar 27, 2017)

CricketVonChirp said:


> Furry fuck


he's also a brony and i'll dox drop tha.............................................................................................


----------



## LD 3187 (Mar 27, 2017)

What's your favorite abortion method?

What career path should i pursue?


----------



## WW 635 (Mar 27, 2017)

CasualSeppuku said:


> What's your favorite abortion method?


Falling down the stairs. Not only does that solve the initial problem, a lawsuit can be filed for mad cash moneys. 




> What career path should i pursue?


Professional skateboarder. Just stay away from trucks.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Mar 28, 2017)

If you could marry as many kiwis as you want, who would you marry?


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 28, 2017)

If you could surgically attach any three Kiwis together in a human centipede, who would you pick and what part of the centipede would they be?


----------



## Zarkov (Mar 28, 2017)

Do you think dead muslim children are inherently funny ?


----------



## WW 635 (Mar 28, 2017)

Kiwi Jeff said:


> If you could marry as many kiwis as you want, who would you marry?


@DNJACK, like seriously have you seen his dick pics? @Ride so we could have dox parties and laugh at people together. @Dynastia, to make his life miserable. He knows what he did. @entropyseekswork because it would be nice to have another girl around, especially a girl with a dick.



AnOminous said:


> If you could surgically attach any three Kiwis together in a human centipede, who would you pick and what part of the centipede would they be?


@Hyperion would be in the front because alcoholic war vets are known to have irritable bowel problems. @keksz would be in the middle so that we wouldn't have to hear him talk from either end. @Marjan Šiklić would be included at the end so that he can finally be near another's genitals. 



WhatNemesisMeans said:


> Do you think dead muslim children are inherently funny ?


FTFY


----------



## Ntwadumela (Apr 2, 2017)

Where are you hiding Metal Gearrrrrr?


----------



## WW 635 (Apr 2, 2017)

Ntwadumela said:


> Where are you hiding Metal Gearrrrrr?


Check under the Christmas tree. I got it for you for Channukah.


----------



## Boss HM-2 (Apr 2, 2017)

How big is Batista's dick?


----------



## WW 635 (Apr 2, 2017)

Boss HM-2 said:


> How big is Batista's dick?


5.76 in. If he wants to debate this he can send a PM containing a pic of his dick next to a ruler. The dick must contain my initials in sharpie PLUS a time stamp written somewhere nearby. The ruler must be placed on top of the dick so as to be assured that he measuring properly and not trying to slide it back further in an attempt to gain extra dickage.


----------



## DNJACK (Apr 2, 2017)

CricketVonChirp said:


> 5.76 in. If he wants to debate this he can send a PM containing a pic of his dick next to a ruler. The dick must contain my initials in sharpie PLUS a time stamp written somewhere nearby. The ruler must be placed on top of the dick so as to be assured that he measuring properly and not trying to slide it back further in an attempt to gain extra dickage.


a pm or he can post it in this thread. Both works.


----------



## Reynard (Apr 3, 2017)

What's your opinion on bisexual marriage?


----------



## Coldgrip (Apr 3, 2017)

Should bronies be executed along with furries or should they be singled out and dealt with separately?


----------



## WW 635 (Apr 3, 2017)

Reynard said:


> What's your opinion on bisexual marriage?


It is an abomination. Marriage is a sacred union between two consenting adult men. 



Coldgrip said:


> Should bronies be executed along with furries or should they be singled out and dealt with separately?


The two should be dealt with separately as they are both horrifying in different ways.


----------



## PostRegretStressDisorder (Apr 4, 2017)

What would happen if I dressed up as Ocelot and @DNJACK  as Big Boss?


----------



## GS 281 (Apr 4, 2017)

Why doesn't @Turncoat post here more?


----------



## WW 635 (Apr 4, 2017)

PostRegretStressDisorder said:


> What would happen if I dressed up as Ocelot and @DNJACK  as Big Boss?


I... _*HNNNNNNNNNG*_



yawning sneasel said:


> Why doesn't @Turncoat post here more?


@Turncoat is tied up atm. Literally


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Apr 4, 2017)

What is it about that fucking calcium mine of a country that makes the Polish so fucking insufferable?


----------



## WW 635 (Apr 4, 2017)

Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. said:


> What is it about that fucking calcium mine of a country that makes the Polish so fucking insufferable?


It's the movie posters. Just look at this shit:





It's supposed to be a poster for Aliens ffs.


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Apr 4, 2017)

CricketVonChirp said:


> It's the movie posters. Just look at this shit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most premium arts for many benefits of the good peoples.


----------



## WW 635 (Apr 4, 2017)

Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. said:


> Most premium arts for many benefits of the good peoples.


They have to look at something while standing a a seven hour line for bread.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 4, 2017)

CricketVonChirp said:


> It's the movie posters. Just look at this shit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But there were already posters.  Is there some law they have to hire local mongoloids to do movie posters?


----------



## WW 635 (Apr 4, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> But there were already posters.  Is there some law they have to hire local mongoloids to do movie posters?


Yes, everything in Poland is highly regulated including movie posters. The laws there require that all posters are confusing and have nothing to do with the movie theme. It's not like the population of Poland is smart enough to figure it out anyway.


----------



## RK 672 (Apr 6, 2017)

Who would win in a fight: Donny Long or Heather Deep?


----------



## DNJACK (Apr 6, 2017)

If you can burn anything, what would you burn first?


----------



## WW 635 (Apr 6, 2017)

Ride said:


> Who would win in a fight: Donny Long or Heather Deep?


Heather Deep, Donny Long is a pussy.


----------



## WW 635 (Apr 6, 2017)

DNJACK said:


> If you can burn anything, what would you burn first?


Your car if I ever catch you fucking around


----------



## RK 672 (Apr 6, 2017)

Who has the better forums: Donny or Todd?


----------



## WW 635 (Apr 6, 2017)

Ride said:


> Who has the better forums: Donny or Todd?


It's difficult to decide. Donny's is definitely more active, but Todd's has useful subforums where you can ask Linux questions that will never be answered.


----------



## DNJACK (Apr 6, 2017)

@Dynastia she's hating on us again



CricketVonChirp said:


> Your car if I ever catch you fucking around


----------



## RK 672 (Apr 6, 2017)

Are you afraid of Todd leaking the database from the Farms?


----------



## WW 635 (Apr 6, 2017)

Ride said:


> Are you afraid of Todd leaking the database from the Farms?


Every waking moment I fear that my account will be haxed by a l33t haxor who will read all of my PMs and thus learn my deepest darkest secrets... Or that I just shitpost in PM.


----------



## RK 672 (Apr 6, 2017)

How is downs-syndrome baby doing?


----------



## WW 635 (Apr 6, 2017)

Ride said:


> How is down-syndrome baby doing?


Not sure. I tried to give him back to his biological father @entropyseekswork but when she refused to take responsibility I just left Down Syndrome (that was his name) on the side of a mountain to die Spartan style. He probably was picked up by wolves and either raised or eaten by them.


----------



## HG 400 (Apr 7, 2017)

DNJACK said:


> @Dynastia she's hating on us again



tbf i don't see how else she'll get the smell out after what we did in it


----------



## SuicideIsPainless (Apr 7, 2017)

Which spicegirl would you impregnate?


----------



## WW 635 (Apr 7, 2017)

SuicideIsPainless said:


> Which spicegirl would your impregnate?


Probably Ginger Spice some she seems to have aged better than the rest, with the exception of Baby Spice who comes across as too retarded to breed with.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 14, 2017)

bump? I guess.


----------



## WW 635 (Apr 14, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> bump? I guess.


Yes, absolutely


----------



## Coldgrip (Apr 15, 2017)

Would you watch a disney animated version of the movie Caligula?


----------



## WW 635 (Apr 15, 2017)

Coldgrip said:


> Would you watch a disney animated version of the movie Caligula?


Ye, I'm a masochist


----------



## Ntwadumela (Apr 15, 2017)

Have you tried Lebanese food? It's fucking delicious


----------



## WW 635 (Apr 15, 2017)

Ntwadumela said:


> Have you tried Lebanese food? It's fucking delicious


Yes, and I agree it is fucking delicious. Syrian food was pretty good too... Except now it's all burnt and covered in depleted uranium or something.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 23, 2017)

Are you a part of the SA plot to take over this website in the name of Anita and Zoe?


----------



## WW 635 (Apr 23, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Are you a part of the SA plot to take over this website in the name of Anita and Zoe?


Not possible. I lost interest in SA months ago and tbh never really cared. My attention span lasts only as long as the dox.


----------



## Zarkov (Apr 24, 2017)

I live in Berkeley, should I wear my Trump hat in public ?


----------



## WW 635 (Apr 24, 2017)

WhatNemesisMeans said:


> I live in Berkeley, should I wear my Trump hat in public ?


Not unless it fits well over your gas mask and riot gear that you'll need to get through the throngs of Antifas.


----------

